# Crazy questions/comments about your Model 3



## ummgood

So everyone wants to look at my car because it is so foreign to most people who don't even know what a Tesla is. I have noticed some strange comments/questions I have been getting and thought it would be a fun thing to post some of the comments in a thread.

So here are some of mine:

1. [Pointing at the 15 inch screen] Did you put this in here?
2. Where are the door handles?
3. Look it's like a beetle! [looking at the frunk]
4. How does it go anywhere? [after seeing the frunk and trunk and realizing there is no obvious propulsion system]
5. Is this the car that killed people?


----------



## garsh

+1 funny, but very, very sad.


----------



## MelindaV

oh, Texans, with their idea of what a vehicle is.....


----------



## Audrey

Everyone here knows about Teslas, with very few exceptions. The most common question is "how much did in cost?" People ask a bit less directly and more politely than that, but it _is_ what they ask most. My response is to breakdown the price and explain the options I chose (or was required to take as an early adopter) and always point out that I've waited years. The second most asked question is "how far can you go in it?" As far as I want! :sunglasses: I do use the inquiry as a means for explaining the variability of range in an AEV and the ever-growing network of Superchargers.

People are wowed by the simple interior, center touchscreen, and lack of driver positioned gauges. I am not a highly social person, but I do love showing people my model 3.


----------



## ummgood

Audrey said:


> Everyone here knows about Teslas, with very few exceptions. The most common question is "how much did in cost?" People ask a bit less directly and more politely than that, but _is_ what they ask most. My response is to breakdown the price and explain the options I chose (or was required to take as an early adopter) and always point out that I've waited years. The second most asked question is "how far can you go in it?" As far as I want! :sunglasses: I do use the inquiry as a means for explaining the variability of range in an AEV and the ever-growing network of Superchargers.
> 
> People are wowed by the simple interior, center touchscreen, and lack of driver positioned gauges. I am not a highly social person, but I do love showing people my model 3.


I have been asked that several times. When I am asked I explain that there is currently an EV tax credit I will receive and I am no longer paying for gas. Then that opens their eyes. I also explain that if you take the gas into account and paying off this car in the same time frame as my wife's 2014 Honda Odyssey Elite with the same rough down payment this car costs less. They are shocked by that. Especially since the car seems way more exotic in person than a Honda (mind you the most expensive Honda they sell).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I have been asked about what type of gas my car takes. 

Most seem to refer to it as “the iPad on wheels”. 

I like to think of it as my unicorn as it remains fairly rare still on the road by me though I’m starting to see more.


----------



## Dangermouse

#1 for me:
"How do I get out?"

Of course, it could be my driving...


----------



## ummgood

Ok next I showed it to some engineers and got questions like "where did they put the radar?" so if someone knows the answer I might need that before they rip the bumper off my car to figure it out.


----------



## Maevra

ummgood said:


> Ok next I showed it to some engineers and got questions like "where did they put the radar?" so if someone knows the answer I might need that before they rip the bumper off my car to figure it out.


It's located on the front bumper on the passenger side.

The manual has a lot of good illustrations of where most parts are so- it's the only manual I think I've read cover-to-cover in YEARS!


----------



## ummgood

Maevra said:


> It's located on the front bumper on the passenger side. The manual has a lot of good illustrations of where most parts are.


Hey stop it! I haven't read the manual yet. This is new for me I love driving the car so much I haven't had any spare time to read it. Maybe tonight I'll light some candles and dim the lights and have some intimate moments with the manual.


----------



## Maevra

ummgood said:


> Hey stop it! I haven't read the manual yet. This is new for me I love driving the car so much I haven't had any spare time to read it. Maybe tonight I'll light some candles and dim the lights and have some intimate moments with the manual.


Sorry didn't mean it the way it sounded! I edited it after I reread it. I just said it as I know most of us (myself included) don't read manuals but the Tesla one is really fascinating so it's definitely worth a browse.


----------



## ummgood

Maevra said:


> Sorry didn't mean it the way it sounded! I edited it after I reread it. I just said it as I know most of us (myself included) don't read manuals but the Tesla one is really fascinating so it's definitely worth a browse.


I was just being silly. I wasn't offended  I tend to read manuals because I am nerdy and my wife complains about it. She says things like "Why are you reading the manual for the coffee pot? It only has two buttons on it?"


----------



## Maevra

Some gems we've had:

1. What do you mean I can't watch videos while the car drives? It's self driving isn't it?
2. I heard you have to replace Tesla batteries after every couple of years and it costs 20k. (From a new Bolt owner who got this gem of misinformation from the dealer.)
3. Mom! The doors don't open for me! I don't like it! (Kid's family has a Model X... so figures. )
4. All electric? So you put gas and it turns to electricity?
5. There's SO MUCH SPACE back here! (backseat area)
6. It looks like a spaceship!
7. Why is there an iPad on your dash?
8. Auntie, can I play with your car's iPad?


----------



## ummgood

Maevra said:


> Sorry didn't mean it the way it sounded! I edited it after I reread it. I just said it as I know most of us (myself included) don't read manuals but the Tesla one is really fascinating so it's definitely worth a browse.


Oh this conversation brought back memories of an old VW commercial. This is basically my wife and I completely to a 'T'.


----------



## PatrickM

Here in Colorado most people seem to know what it is so my questions haven't been too odd.
1. "They should have a reserve battery so that when the main battery goes dead on a long drive, you can charge it from the reserve." Which isn't totally stupid - but they were flummoxed when I said "or just have a large battery that includes the reserve and make sure not to run out."
2. "It runs on electricity but I haven't seen very many EV charging stations so you'd have no place to charge it. "
Right... because electrical outlets are so hard to find. Everywhere.
3. "what's the point of the big glass roof if you can't open it?"
4. "what are you going to do when Tesla goes bankrupt?" I've gotten this several times.
5. "it's a neat car but I want one that I can take on road trips" and then when I explain the supercharger network they still look dubious. And then when I show a map of superchargers, they still look dubious and then pick some spot in North Dakota that they couldn't get to and say "yeah, but what if I wanted to drive there". And I'm like "do you really want to go to middle of nowhere North Dakota?" and they said "no, but I'd want the option of being able to".
6. "I heard that if everyone had an electric car, the grid wouldn't be able to handle it and we'd run out of electricity" and then they are totally surprised when I say that it uses amount the same amount of electricity as our electric oven or electric house air conditioning unit and that you can schedule it to charge whenever.


----------



## Impatient

The two most common questions I've heard aren't odd, they're:


How far does it go on a charge?
How long does it take to charge?


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I was just being silly. I wasn't offended  I tend to read manuals because I am nerdy and my wife complains about it. She says things like "Why are you reading the manual for the coffee pot? It only has two buttons on it?"


I am also the type to read manuals like they are something special/enjoyable. I would also try to correct some of the steps in the manuals as I would think they got them wrong. I started reading the Model 3 manual about 3 weeks ago but have forgotten some of the info and with the recent firmware update, some of the features mentioned in the manual is gone. For example, "Walk up unlock" is no longer available. "Walk away lock" is still there.


----------



## ummgood

Impatient said:


> The two most common questions I've heard aren't odd, they're:
> 
> 
> How far does it go on a charge?
> How long does it take to charge?


Those are perfectly valid questions...

One thing I have noticed is all the questions come before you give them a ride.

After a ride they are speechless and just talk about how amazing it is and are grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> I am also the type to read manuals like they are something special/enjoyable. I would also try to correct some of the steps in the manuals as I would think they got them wrong. I started reading the Model 3 manual about 3 weeks ago but have forgotten some of the info and with the recent firmware update, some of the features mentioned in the manual is gone. For example, "Walk up unlock" is no longer available. "Walk away lock" is still there.


I haven't read it yet... I'll try to read it tonight hopefully. I do tend to find mistakes as well but mostly I am looking for things like poor translation mistakes that make me laugh.


----------



## Maevra

Quicksilver said:


> some of the features mentioned in the manual is gone. For example, "Walk up unlock" is no longer available. "Walk away lock" is still there.


But isn't that accurate? They did take away the "walk up unlock" feature, but the "walk away lock" option can still be toggled, so that should be mentioned it in the manual.


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> But isn't that accurate? They did take away the "walk up unlock" feature, but the "walk away lock" option can still be toggled, so that should be mentioned it in the manual.





Maevra said:


> But isn't that accurate? They did take away the "walk up unlock" feature, but the "walk away lock" option can still be toggled, so that should be mentioned it in the manual.


On page 82 of the manual (PDF version), the "Walk Up Unlock" is noted under Locks option. I wonder if they took that away because of all the issues people were having with it not unlocking, etc...


----------



## Maevra

Quicksilver said:


> On page 82 of the manual (PDF version), the "Walk Up Unlock" is noted under Locks option. I wonder if they took that away because of all the issues people were having with it not unlocking, etc...


Correct, this option was taken away a couple versions back because of exactly those issues.

ETA: I just checked page 82 on the manual and can't find any mention of Walk Up Unlock. Wonder if you are looking at an outdated manual? I opened the manual from the My Vehicle Profile tab on the website.


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> Correct, this option was taken away a couple versions back because of exactly those issues.
> 
> ETA: I just checked page 82 on the manual and can't find any mention of Walk Up Unlock. Wonder if you are looking at an outdated manual? I opened the manual from the My Vehicle Profile tab on the website.


I downloaded a PDF copy a few weeks back.


----------



## Maevra

Quicksilver said:


> I downloaded a PDF copy a few weeks back.


Ah that explains it; that's outdated as there was an update on April 20,2018. Your Tesla account should have the most updated version. Click "manage" on your car's photo and on the next page scroll down a bit and you'll see a link to the Owner's Manual.


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> Ah that explains it; that's outdated as there was an update on April 20,2018. Your Tesla account should have the most updated version. Click "manage" on your car's photo and on the next page scroll down a bit and you'll see a link to the Owner's Manual.


I should have known that since the software is constantly changing, it is better to refer to the manual in the car itself. Thanks!


----------



## Joaquin

ummgood said:


> Maybe tonight I'll light some candles and dim the lights and have some intimate moments with the manual.


Emm... ok, auto-censored my gross comment


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> I should have known that since the software is constantly changing, it is better to refer to the manual in the car itself. Thanks!


They need to provide a diff file for the differences so @Quicksilver doesn't have to read the manual every week or so.


----------



## ummgood

Joaquin said:


> Emm... ok, auto-censored my gross comment


That's probably a good thing...


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> They need to provide a diff file for the differences so @Quicksilver doesn't have to read the manual every week or so.


Indeed!


----------



## ummgood

Maevra said:


> Ah that explains it; that's outdated as there was an update on April 20,2018. Your Tesla account should have the most updated version. Click "manage" on your car's photo and on the next page scroll down a bit and you'll see a link to the Owner's Manual.





Quicksilver said:


> I should have known that since the software is constantly changing, it is better to refer to the manual in the car itself. Thanks!


I just realized you can always download the latest version of the manual by going to tesla.com->Your account->Manage car->Vehicle Details->Owner's Manual.

That way I didn't have to light candles in my car last night.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I just realized you can always download the latest version of the manual by going to tesla.com->Your account->Manage car->Vehicle Details->Owner's Manual.
> 
> That way I didn't have to light candles in my car last night.


Good info. I didn't know that! Now I have to keep hitting F5 for the latest manual!  I thought my F5 days were over...


----------



## MelindaV

ummgood said:


> I just realized you can always download the latest version of the manual by going to tesla.com->Your account->Manage car->Vehicle Details->Owner's Manual.
> 
> That way I didn't have to light candles in my car last night.


it is also available at this link: https://www.tesla.com/content/dam/tesla/Ownership/Own/Model 3 Owners Manual.pdf (for those of us without a car in their MyTesla...)


----------



## KGTES

ummgood said:


> Oh this conversation brought back memories of an old VW commercial. This is basically my wife and I completely to a 'T'.


Same here !


----------



## martsishor

Audrey said:


> Everyone here knows about Teslas, with very few exceptions. The most common question is "how much did in cost?" People ask a bit less directly and more politely than that, but it _is_ what they ask most. My response is to breakdown the price and explain the options I chose (or was required to take as an early adopter) and always point out that I've waited years. The second most asked question is "how far can you go in it?" As far as I want! :sunglasses: I do use the inquiry as a means for explaining the variability of range in an AEV and the ever-growing network of Superchargers.
> 
> People are wowed by the simple interior, center touchscreen, and lack of driver positioned gauges. I am not a highly social person, but I do love showing people my model 3.


Yep, Pacific NW loves all Teslas. On my drive to work I see at least half a dozen every day! Today I even spotted another midnight silver (it's my color too -- props for the great choice) in the wild ... one that wasn't mine ... because I still stop when I see it and realize that my car is *my* car! Interesting that you actually get into the nitty-gritty of costs (I find the question offensive mostly because it is asked directly "how much did it cost?") -- you are a better advocate than me. I do enjoy showing it off and explaining all it's pieces of tech and how they work together to make a beautiful, extremely smart car. I work with engineers, so they all know what it does .


----------



## martsishor

ummgood said:


> Hey stop it! I haven't read the manual yet. This is new for me I love driving the car so much I haven't had any spare time to read it. Maybe tonight I'll light some candles and dim the lights and have some intimate moments with the manual.


Make sure the intimate moments are inside the TM3 ... then you'd really be ... uhm ... dedicated (or weird). Watch out for the wax drippings though ... they might not come out easily. Have fun!


----------



## martsishor

"After a ride they are speechless and just talk about how amazing it is and are grinning from ear to ear." <-- yep, pretty much! I love the speechless part or the whooo-ing when you step on the accelerator.


----------



## martsishor

PatrickM said:


> Here in Colorado most people seem to know what it is so my questions haven't been too odd.
> 1. "They should have a reserve battery so that when the main battery goes dead on a long drive, you can charge it from the reserve." Which isn't totally stupid - but they were flummoxed when I said "or just have a large battery that includes the reserve and make sure not to run out."
> 2. "It runs on electricity but I haven't seen very many EV charging stations so you'd have no place to charge it. "
> Right... because electrical outlets are so hard to find. Everywhere.
> 3. "what's the point of the big glass roof if you can't open it?"
> 4. "what are you going to do when Tesla goes bankrupt?" I've gotten this several times.
> 5. "it's a neat car but I want one that I can take on road trips" and then when I explain the supercharger network they still look dubious. And then when I show a map of superchargers, they still look dubious and then pick some spot in North Dakota that they couldn't get to and say "yeah, but what if I wanted to drive there". And I'm like "do you really want to go to middle of nowhere North Dakota?" and they said "no, but I'd want the option of being able to".
> 6. "I heard that if everyone had an electric car, the grid wouldn't be able to handle it and we'd run out of electricity" and then they are totally surprised when I say that it uses amount the same amount of electricity as our electric oven or electric house air conditioning unit and that you can schedule it to charge whenever.


6. "I heard that if everyone had an electric car, the grid wouldn't be able to handle it and we'd run out of electricity" and then they are totally surprised when I say that it uses amount the same amount of electricity as our electric oven or electric house air conditioning unit and that you can schedule it to charge whenever." -- This is no dumb home appliance; the ability to schedule its power consumption is mind-blowing to the regular folk and you are smart to highlight that feature, but don't expect folks to understand that they are dealing with the future here. The ability to schedule charging and customize the level of charge was a nice surprise for me ... along with the other few hundred surprises that makes this a car everyone should have but that not everyone is prepared to have. If utilities really got their act together, they could create some nice DER programs that would help them and would make owning a Tesla a bit more ... lucrative. One can only hope.


----------



## KarenRei

Wait, walk up unlock is gone? Wow, how did I miss that?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

KarenRei said:


> Wait, walk up unlock is gone? Wow, how did I miss that?


Walk up unlock is still there in realty, but how it works changed. Gone is the car flipping out the mirrors and unlocking all doors as your phone nears the car - in is the car unlocking as you press in a handle with the phone nearby. This is so much better!


----------



## KarenRei

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Walk up unlock is still there in realty, but how it works changed. Gone is the car flipping out the mirrors and unlocking all doors as your phone nears the car - in is the car unlocking as you press in a handle with the phone nearby. This is so much better!


Oh okay. So apparently they have a pressure sensor on the handle. Nice


----------



## SoFlaModel3

KarenRei said:


> Oh okay. So apparently they have a pressure sensor on the handle. Nice


Extra note - my answer is technically wrong.

Previous to this change, if you disabled Walk Up Unlock, you ended up with the functionality we have now. To that end technically Walk Up Unlock is gone as it's now 2 steps "walk up" + push in door handles or press trunk release.

To me it's still walk up unlock and the benefit is your mirrors are not constantly freaking out / you have more control over the timing of the doors unlocking.


----------



## ummgood

KarenRei said:


> Oh okay. So apparently they have a pressure sensor on the handle. Nice


Technically it probably isn't a pressure switch. It picks up when the handle is moved not just touched. My wife's van detects touch on the handle but on the Model 3 you have to move the handle to get it to unlock. I have heard that some you barely press it and it will unlock. I need to check how sensitive mine is.


----------



## PatrickM

KarenRei said:


> Oh okay. So apparently they have a pressure sensor on the handle. Nice


I agree with SoFlaModel3, I like the newer version of the walk-up unlock. I had the issue of the car unlocking whenever I was within 20 feet it, or I'd walk into the garage to put out the garbage or something and the car would unlock. This new version is better - except that it doesn't unlock the charge port based on proximity. So you have to unlock the car by pushing in one of the door handles, and then the charge port unlocks.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PatrickM said:


> I agree with SoFlaModel3, I like the newer version of the walk-up unlock. I had the issue of the car unlocking whenever I was within 20 feet it, or I'd walk into the garage to put out the garbage or something and the car would unlock. This new version is better - except that it doesn't unlock the charge port based on proximity. So you have to unlock the car by pushing in one of the door handles, and then the charge port unlocks.


I have a trick for you! After deep sleep, press the trunk release and quickly let go. That will wake the car and now you can remove the charge cable!


----------



## PatrickM

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have a trick for you! After deep sleep, press the trunk release and quickly let go. That will wake the car and now you can remove the charge cable!


That is a useful trick. I'll try it when I charge tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Runt8

PatrickM said:


> I agree with SoFlaModel3, I like the newer version of the walk-up unlock. I had the issue of the car unlocking whenever I was within 20 feet it, or I'd walk into the garage to put out the garbage or something and the car would unlock. This new version is better - except that it doesn't unlock the charge port based on proximity. So you have to unlock the car by pushing in one of the door handles, and then the charge port unlocks.


I'm betting/hoping this will be changed in a future update. I can't think of any technical reason why it couldn't work.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have a trick for you! After deep sleep, press the trunk release and quickly let go. That will wake the car and now you can remove the charge cable!


I've ran into the charge port not unlocking when I go to unplug first thing in the morning. So, my solution, since I have my keycard in my phone case is to swipe it at the B Pillar and it unlocks the car and the charge port so I can unplug it. Previously, I had to open the rear door, close it then unplug


----------



## ummgood

martsishor said:


> 6. "I heard that if everyone had an electric car, the grid wouldn't be able to handle it and we'd run out of electricity" and then they are totally surprised when I say that it uses amount the same amount of electricity as our electric oven or electric house air conditioning unit and that you can schedule it to charge whenever." -- This is no dumb home appliance; the ability to schedule its power consumption is mind-blowing to the regular folk and you are smart to highlight that feature, but don't expect folks to understand that they are dealing with the future here. The ability to schedule charging and customize the level of charge was a nice surprise for me ... along with the other few hundred surprises that makes this a car everyone should have but that not everyone is prepared to have. If utilities really got their act together, they could create some nice DER programs that would help them and would make owning a Tesla a bit more ... lucrative. One can only hope.


Just tell them that mining for bitcoin is using more power than EVs are.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> I've ran into the charge port not unlocking when I go to unplug first thing in the morning. So, my solution, since I have my keycard in my phone case is to swipe it at the B Pillar and it unlocks the car and the charge port so I can unplug it. Previously, I had to open the rear door, close it then unplug


I think I have found a solution to this with my works ChargePoint chargers. If I press and hold the chargepoint button on the want until the light turns white then I let go and pull the wand and adapter out all at the same time. I haven't had to fiddle with the car being locked at all.


----------



## ummgood

ummgood said:


> I think I have found a solution to this with my works ChargePoint chargers. If I press and hold the chargepoint button on the want until the light turns white then I let go and pull the wand and adapter out all at the same time. I haven't had to fiddle with the car being locked at all.


This didn't work just now. It still requires the car to be unlocked. I tried carefully to push the back handle but mine doesn't unlock without popping the back door open.


----------



## Joaquin

ummgood said:


> This didn't work just now. It still requires the car to be unlocked. I tried carefully to push the back handle but mine doesn't unlock without popping the back door open.


I had a similar experience.
Also, how do you know (without pulling) that the charging port is locked/unlocked? No change in LED color/blink, right?


----------



## Allan

I probably should be too embarassed to admit this but I thought the walk-up/unlock change was my car learning me. My office is above my garage so I walk past the car a dozen times a day and it always unlocks and then it is sad I don't take it for a spin. When it stopped doing that I assumed it had learned from my behavior and now waited for me to touch the handle to open up. I like my perspective better than reality.


----------



## Quicksilver

Joaquin said:


> I had a similar experience.
> Also, how do you know (without pulling) that the charging port is locked/unlocked? No change in LED color/blink, right?


When the car is unlocked, the LED light by the charge port lights up, then you can push the button on the charge cord handle and pull it out.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> When the car is unlocked, the LED light by the charge port lights up, then you can push the button on the charge cord handle and pull it out.


Usually for me that is when the light is white. Not sure if that really means anything or not. Usually with green/blue/red I cannot pull it out.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Usually for me that is when the light is white. Not sure if that really means anything or not. Usually with green/blue/red I cannot pull it out.


I believe that is correct. When I push the charge cord handle (UMC that came with the car), the LED shows white, then I can pull it out.


----------



## Joaquin

Quicksilver said:


> I believe that is correct. When I push the charge cord handle (UMC that came with the car), the LED shows white, then I can pull it out.


For me the "problem" is when using a non-tesla charger. No button to press, so I end up opening the car and manually stopping the charge in the touch screen or the phone...


----------



## PatrickM

Joaquin said:


> For me the "problem" is when using a non-tesla charger. No button to press, so I end up opening the car and manually stopping the charge in the touch screen or the phone...


Yeah, that's been my issue too. It's fine with Tesla's chargers - I hit the button when I have my phone nearby and all is good. But it's the non-Tesla chargers that are a problem. If I unplug power before I unlock the car, then the adapter gets stuck in the charging port (and the charging port door closes on it which makes me worried that it will break the door). Unlocking the car at that point doesn't release the adapter. So then I have to go back to the charger, authorize, plug in, get the green charging light indicator, and then unplug the charger again - this time with the car unlocked, and I can then remove the adapter from the port.

This has happened enough times that I know have it ingrained my head "unlock the car first no matter what".

On a related note, I was listening to the Consumer Reports video about the Tesla braking issue here:





And they mention in the video (starting at 12:12) that Elon implied that a key fob will be offered in the future (at time 13:16) by saying "we really need to provide a normal key to the customers of this car".


----------



## Quicksilver

Joaquin said:


> For me the "problem" is when using a non-tesla charger. No button to press, so I end up opening the car and manually stopping the charge in the touch screen or the phone...


I see, yes, that could be annoying.


----------



## ummgood

Joaquin said:


> For me the "problem" is when using a non-tesla charger. No button to press, so I end up opening the car and manually stopping the charge in the touch screen or the phone...


Chargepoint chargers are non-tesla but they still work this way with the button on the wand even though you are using a 1772 adapter. I am not sure of other manufacturer's versions of the 1772 wand but the chargepoint wand if you press the button to remove the chargepoint wand the car will act on that.


----------



## ummgood

PatrickM said:


> Yeah, that's been my issue too. It's fine with Tesla's chargers - I hit the button when I have my phone nearby and all is good. But it's the non-Tesla chargers that are a problem. If I unplug power before I unlock the car, then the adapter gets stuck in the charging port (and the charging port door closes on it which makes me worried that it will break the door). Unlocking the car at that point doesn't release the adapter. So then I have to go back to the charger, authorize, plug in, get the green charging light indicator, and then unplug the charger again - this time with the car unlocked, and I can then remove the adapter from the port.
> 
> This has happened enough times that I know have it ingrained my head "unlock the car first no matter what".
> 
> On a related note, I was listening to the Consumer Reports video about the Tesla braking issue here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they mention in the video (starting at 12:12) that Elon implied that a key fob will be offered in the future (at time 13:16) by saying "we really need to provide a normal key to the customers of this car".


I saw that too. I used to get CR magazines in the past but stopped. I know there was a lot of fud on the facebook model 3 page that CR is working for the ICE manufacturers or big oil but after seeing that video I disagree. I think they really do try to be fair and honest and the big story they found actually turned out to be something real and made the car a better vehicle.

On the chargepoint charger you do need to have the car unlocked but it will respond to the button so sorry if I misunderstood those comments. On a side note today I managed to press the back door handle just enough to get the car to wake up without the back door opening. The mirrors didn't unfold and the car didn't unlock BUT I was able to get the adapter out of the car with it in that state. So I think if you can 'wake up' the car without necessarily unlocking it you can still use the chargepoint button trick to get the adapter out of the car.


----------



## Joaquin

ummgood said:


> Chargepoint chargers are non-tesla but they still work this way with the button on the wand even though you are using a 1772 adapter. I am not sure of other manufacturer's versions of the 1772 wand but the chargepoint wand if you press the button to remove the chargepoint wand the car will act on that.


I guess it's some kind of safety measure: only unlock if there no power flowing? And the button just disengage the power flow...

BTW: We are all a bunch of off-topic sinners, this no longer "crazy questions" but "walk-up unlock charge issues" thread


----------



## Quicksilver

Joaquin said:


> I guess it's some kind of safety measure: only unlock if there no power flowing? And the button just disengage the power flow...
> 
> BTW: We are all a bunch of off-topic sinners, this no longer "crazy questions" but "walk-up unlock charge issues" thread


Yes, way off-topic...Sir Michael is lurking around somewhere...your post and my post may be kaput!


----------



## tencate

Yank back to thread topic:
The other question I get frequently is "How do you like it?" and I reply by asking them if they want to drive it and see for themselves. After that, game over, their minds are blown. I did that tonight with a neighbor who owns a big pickup. His comment? "I now see what all the fuss is about, this is just _amazing_"


----------



## SoFlaModel3

The latest and great question seems to be how I feel about the safety for myself and my family since "the brakes are bad".

Frankly I have felt nothing but great braking power when needed and certainly I have much more confidence than I had in my 2015 Hyundai Sonata which I never thought I could stop in a time of need...


----------



## jsanford

Oddly, we’ve had several people take exception when, while talking about the car, we accidentally say, “Gas pedal.”

“I thought you said there was no gas tank!”
“So it’s a plug-in hybrid?”

We’re learning quickly to just say accelerator.


----------



## tencate

I've taken to calling it the GO pedal. Universal. I've heard the "gas pedal" referred to that to on ICE cars.


----------



## ummgood

jsanford said:


> Oddly, we've had several people take exception when, while talking about the car, we accidentally say, "Gas pedal."
> 
> "I thought you said there was no gas tank!"
> "So it's a plug-in hybrid?"
> 
> We're learning quickly to just say accelerator.


I say gas pedal all the time. I figure it is something that will stick around long after gas is not used to fuel vehicles. Like a lot of the sayings in the English language.


----------



## Devun

I got this one
1. [Pointing at the 15 inch screen] Did you put this in here?
I'm still shaking my head


----------



## Gary Macdonald

ummgood said:


> I say gas pedal all the time. I figure it is something that will stick around long after gas is not used to fuel vehicles. Like a lot of the sayings in the English language.


We still dial telephones even though phones have been push buttons since the 70's


----------



## Kizzy

Gary Macdonald said:


> We still dial telephones even though phones have been push buttons since the 70's


And everybody tapes things with their phones.


----------

